# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  عمل المحامى فى الشريعة الاسلامية بين القرآن والسنة

## أم خطاب

*عمل المحامى فى الشريعة الاسلامية بين القرآن والسنة* 


أدلة المحاماة في القرآن
إن الشريعه الغراء هى الأصل فى كل الأمور وإن بالشريعه أمور لم ترد صراحةً وظاهرةً نتيجة لتغير العصر إلا أنه يوجد القياس على الأمور الموجوده أصلاً بالشريعه على الأشياء التى استحدثت فنحن عندما نقول مهنة المحاماه فانه لايشترط أن تاتى تفصيلاً ولفظاً بالقرآن أو السنه وإنما نقيس على ما ورد فى هذا الشأن بالقرآن وبالسنة النبوية ومن ذلك فإننا حينما ننظرإلى الناس بشكل عام بصرف النظر عن كونهم محامون أو غيرهم فهم يتفاوتون بالحجه وهناك من هو أبلغ من الآخر فى الحديث والقدره على توصيل الأمر كما يجب أن يكون وقد أصبحت وتبلورت هذه المهارات فى العصر الحالى فى مهنة المحاماه وأصبحت علم يدرس فى الجامعات واذا نظرنا فى القرآن الكريم نجد لها أصل تاريخى وشرعي فنرى فى كتابنا الكريم فى موقف سيدنا موسى عليه السلام فى مواجهة فرعون ودعاءه ربه فى قوله تعالى ( رب اشرح لي صدرى ويسر لى أمرى واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي وأجعل لي وزيراً من أهلي هارون أخي أشدد به أزري وأشركه فى أمري )
سورة طه الآيات( 32:25)
وقوله أيضاً عليه السلام عندما أمره الله تعالى أن يذهب الى القوم الظالمين قوم فرعون الذين لا يتقون قوله( قال رب إني أخاف ان يكذبون ويضيق صدري ولاينطق اساني فأرسل الى هارون ولهم على ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون )
سورة الشعراء الآيات(14:12)
وكذلك قوله تعالى (اخى هارون هو أفصح منى لساناً فأرسله معى ردءا يصدقنى وإني أخاف أن يكذبون ) سورة القصص الآيه (34)
ومن هذه الآيات الكريمات يتضح لنا أن الإنسان مهما كانت درجة وصوله فى العلم فإنه يحتاج إلى الإنسان البليغ والفصيح فى اللسان والذي يتمتع بقدر من القدره على مواجهة المواقف الصعبه والتي يتعرض لها و لا يستطيع أن يواجهها بصفه شخصيه او بمفرده لحساسية الموقف وعدم التركيز التام فى الأمر فنجد أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام نبي ومؤهل من رب العالمين ومع ذلك فهو خائف من أن يضيق صدره ولا ينطق لسانه كي يستطيع الخروج والنجاة من القوم الظالمين وفى ذلك ما يؤكد ضرورة مهنة المحاماه فى كل زمان ومكان فإن من شأنها إرساء العداله والإنصاف ولا شك فى أن روح الشرع الإ سلامي الحنيف لايمنع بأي حال من الأحوال كل ما من شأنه رفع الظلم وإحقاق الحق فالظلم من طبع البشر والمظلوم لابد من تمكينه من الإستنجاد بكل من يرى فيه صلاحية الوقوف بجانبه لمساعدته على إظهار الحق ورفع الظلم وقد جاءت هذه الآيات لتوضح للكافه وترد على جميع الإفتراءات التى تلصق بمهنة المحاماه فنصرة المظلوم فرض على كل مسلم سواء كان محامي أو خلفه ولكن فى هذا العصر وفى ظل تعقد الحياه وتشابك القوانين فإن الإنسان العادي مهما بلغت درجه الحجه لديه والفصاحه فإنه لايستطيع معرفه هذا العلم وكيفية السير فى الإجراءات المعقدة والتى وضعها المشرع فى كافة الدول وذلك لمواجهة الحاجه إليها فإن المحامي هو المختص بذلك فى العصر الحالى وهذا لا ينتفي مع الشريعه فقد إستقرت جميع القواعد الشرعية على أن دفع الضرر ودرء المفاسد مقدم على أمور عده . 
فان القاعدة الشرعية قد ذكرت أن( درء المفاسد أولى على جلب المصالح ) وفى ذلك ما يؤكد على دفع الضرر عن المسلم وحتى ولو تعارض ذلك مع مصلحة مقدمه . فإن ما يترتب على هذا الضرر أكثرواشد وطأه على المجمتع ككل من هذه المصلحة المقدمه. 
نستخلص مما تقدم أن مهنة المحاماة شرعية بنصوص الشرع الحنيف حيث تعد حصناً من حصون الحق يلجأ إليه كل متضرر من جور أي شخص على حقة وتعد أيضاً طوق للنجاة لكل مظلوم تعرض للإضطهاد أو للتعسف من جانب أي سلطة أو شخص ذو سلطان وهيبة .


أدلة المحاماة في السنة 
إن إغتيال الحقوق هو نوع من أنواع الظلم فإن نجاح بعض المدعين بما لديهم من براعة فى الإقناع ونسج خيوط إغتيال الحقوق لترجيح دعواهم لدى القاضي سواء بالوسائل المشروعه أو غير المشروعه هو درب من دروب أكل أموال الناس بالباطل وأن هذا الحكم الصادر لمجرد براعة المدعي أو بناء على ما قدمه له من مستندات وهو فى جوهره ينافي الحق والعدل لا يمكن أن يضفي إلى مضمونه الشرعيه التى تجعل منه حقا مشروعا للمحكوم له الذى لايعلم كما يعلم الله سبحانه أنه قد أخذ بموجب ذلك الحكم ما ليس من حقه ظالماً المدعى عليه وهذا ما حذر منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى قوله( إنما أنا بشر مثلكم تختصمون إلي فأقضي بينكم على نحو ما أسمع ولعل بعضكم الحن بالحجه من أخيه فأقضي له فمن قضيت له بشىء من أخيه لا يأخذ منه شئ وليرده إليه فإنما أقطع له قطعه من النار) صحيح البخارى ح9ص 86 وصحيح مسلم ح ص 1337
وهذا الحديث الشريف بما يحمله من معانى النهى عن أخذ الحقوق بالباطل فإنه يحمل فى طياته ما للمحاماه من أهميه بالغة خاصةً هذا العصر فى ظل هذه التعقيدات والدراسات الإنسانية المعقده وغياب الضمير والبعد عن تعاليم الإسلام السمحه فالمحامي هو المؤهل فى هذا العصر للقيام بهذه المهمه بما له من معرفه تامه بخبايا الأمور ودهاليز الحيل القضائيه التى يتبعها الكثير فى هذا الزمان كي يأكلوا حقوق الناس بالباطل إلى جانب ذلك فأنه قد دلت التجارب والواقع أن هناك بعض الظروف التى تضع الإنسان موضوع الإتهام الجنائي ويكون فى موقف نفسي صعب خاصه اذا كانت جنايات تستوجب عقوبه الإعدام أو الأشغال المؤبده والمهدد فيها بضياع مستقبله وقد يكون مظلوماً وقادته الظروف إلى موقف صدفه أو عن غير قصد أو حسن نيه ولكن تشير جميع الأدلة إلى إتهامه ولا يوجد أحد يشهد ببراءته أو يسانده ويساعده على ظهور هذه البراءه ونسوق لذلك مثالا على عهد سيدنا على بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجه ( حيث قدمت الشرطه إليه رجلاً فى يده سكين ويداه ملطختان بالدماء ووراءه جمهور غفير من الناس وأصوتهم تنادى بطلب القصاص من هذا المجرم الذى قتل شخصا تركه يتشحظ فى دمه فى مكان خراب وقد فارق الحياه وقالت الشرطه إن هذا الشخص كان هو الوحيد فى مكان الجريمه وأنهم لا يشكون فى إنه هو القاتل وأتت التحريات المستعجله عن هذا المتهم أنه من متوسطى الحال وليس هناك عداوت بينه وبين غيره ومن المحتمل أن يكون تشاجر مع القتيل لأسباب غير معلومه ولما أستجوب الامام على رضى الله عنه المتهم لم يدافع عن نفسه وأعترف بأنه القاتل ورفض الإيضاح عن شىء آخر وصدر الحكم عليه قصاصاً فحكم عليه وأمر به إلى السجن لحين تنفيذ الحكم بعد الإنتهاء من صلاة العصر وهنا تحدث المفاجأة و تظهر براءة هذا المتهم لأن القاتل الحقيقى قد إنطلق من بين صفوف الجمهور وإستمهل رجال الشرطه والذين يقتادون المحكوم عليه لتنفيذ القصاص فيه وتقدم بين يدى أمير المؤمنين قائلا يا أمير المؤمنين ما هذا صاحبه أنا القاتل والآخر برىء فأنا رجل فقير أفلست ولم أجد ما أسد به الحاجة الرمق والجوع يدفع إلى الجريمه ويقود إلى الكفر وسول لي الشيطان أن القتيل يحمل مالا عريضاً وإنى أن قتلته ضاع دمه ولم يظفر أحد بقاتله وأستحوذت على أمواله وأندفعت بعزم وجنون وطعنته طعنه قاتله وبينما أنا اهم بتفتيشه سمعت صوت العسس (الشرطه) فخرجت من المكان الخرب وأستترت منه حتى أتت الشرطه وأخذوه وتم التحقيق معه ولما أمرت بقتله علمت إنى أبوء بدمه فاعترفت بالحق وأستحضر أمير المؤمنين على كرم الله وجه المتهم الاول ليعرف منه الدوافع التى حملته على الإعتراف والإقرار بما لم يفعل وهو يعلم خطورة الجزاء فقال الرجل إنى قصاب ( جزار ) خرجت إلى مكان عملى فذبحت بقره وسلختها وبينما أنا أقوم على العمل بها والسكين فى يدى أخذنى البول فذهبت إلى ذلك المكان الخرب الذى كان على مقربه منى وقضيت حاجتى وعدت أريد مكان عملي فإذا بهذا القتيل يشحظ فى دمه فراعنى أمره ووقفت أنظر إليه والسكين فى يدى فلم أشعر إلا بأصحاب الشرطه قد أحاطوا بى وأخذوني فقال الناس هذا هو القاتل ولا قاتل سواه وأيقنت إنك لن تنزل قولهم لقولي فإعترفت وأحتسبت نفسى عند الله فقال على كرم الله وجهه له بئس ما صنعت وهنا وجد أمير المؤمنين بين يديه إعترافين بالقتل وأستشكل عليه ووجه الحكم بالقاتل الحقيقى الذى انقذه من القتل ) 
فان هذه الواقعة تسوقنا إلى امر هام فى الأمور الجنائية ألا وهي الإعتراف والذى إعتبرته جميع التشريعات هو سيد الأدلة وهذا أمر غير مشكوك فيه فى كثير من الحالات وخير دليل على ذلك هذه الواقعة سالفة الذكر إلى جانب كثير من التجاوزات التي تمارس على المهتم وحمله على الإعتراف بطرق غير مشروعة وهنا لا نتفق مع كثيرين فى أن الإعتراف سيد الأدله وهو قول غير سديد لأن الواقع أنه أوهن الأدلة حيث يناقض الطبيعه الإنسانية فلا أحد يريد أن يهلك نفسه بنفسه حتى ولو كان مجرماً .
فهنا يبرز دور المحامي فى إيضاح كافة الملابسات المحيطة بالمتهم والتهمة ونقل ذلك وتوضيحه للقاضي وفى ذلك نصرةً لكل مظلوم فالمحامي فى مثل هذه الحالات يعلن منهجه وأسلوبه وغايته للقاضي بأنه لا يسعى إلا لتزويده بالأدله والحقائق والدراسات المؤيده لها لا إلى الحصول على البراءه أو على حكم لصالح موكله وأنه لايبتغى من كل جهد يبذله إلا مساعدة القاضي فى التوصل إلى الحكم العادل المنصف لجميع الأطراف وهذا لا ينافي الشرع فى شىء وهو إتجاه يحمد عقباه والمحامي الصالح الكفء هو الذى يعطي للقاضي مادة الحكم ويدله إلى السبيل و الحقيقه فى القضايا المعقده لأنه يعكف على دراسة قضيته من كافة الأوجه ويقدم خلاصة دراسته للقاضي وكذلك يفعل محامي الخصم ثم ينتقل الإثنان إلى تفنيد حجج وأسانيد بعضهما البعض ليكون لدى القاضي خلاصة كل هذه الجهود التى سيتضح منه معها حتماً الحقيقه فضلاً عن مناقشة المحامين للمتهم فى مثل هذه القضايا وللشهود ولممثل الإدعاء كل ذلك من شأنه دعم العداله بإظهار الحق والحقيقه وأهم مايفعله المحامى هو إحقاق الحق طبقاً لتعاليم الدين الحنيف والضمير الإنساني النقي الخالي من كافة الشوائب والمصالح سواء الشخصيه أو الماديه 0
(( من مؤلفنا فن المحاماة))




توقيع الكاتب الاستاذ ( مصطفى ) 


منقول

----------

